# Katodude Lawn Journal



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, I figured it is time to start one of these. Started really caring for the lawn last year with a knowledge level of 1 out of 10. I think I have moved up to 4 out of 10 now.

Put down a 1/3 annual dose of Prodiamine and Isoxaben. Then did a blanket spray of Dismiss and MSM Turf which took care of most of what was growing. Scalped the back yard a week later, and put down a spoon feeding of 20-20-20.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Cut out a piece of sod and put it in a spot that has been bugging me. The goal this year is to get that section to fill in.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Getting some more green up. I was hoping for more progress but I am impatient.

Just ordered up some PGR and Main Event to see if I can help move things along.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down 2oz/M Main Event and 8oz/M of 20-20-20. Will wait about 4 hours before watering it in.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Day 1 after Main Event applied.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down 1/2 lb of N and 1/4 of SOP. Let's see if I can push some growth.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down 1/2lb of N and 1/2 SOP yesterday. Sedge is out of control so it was a cool day today so put down some Dismiss and MSM mixed together. Hoping to nuke it all. Will put down some Pennant Magnum next week.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down 23ml/1000 of Pennant Magnum which is basically half the yearly rate. Hopefully I can cut down on my sedge problem. The Dismiss I put down a week ago smoked it pretty good.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Well the Sedge is back. So put down a layer for Certainty. Let's see what that does. Going out of town for two weeks so should see the effect when I get back.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

When I came back the grass was a disaster. I dont know what happened. So I just left it alone for a month. I just could not take it. Anyway about 3 weeks ago I gave it a good mow and then started spoon feeding about 1/3 lb of N per week. Just put down the 3 application. Added Imidachloprid to it as well. Waited 2 hours before watering it in.

I am due to put down some more PreM but going to wait a week or two to see if I can push some growth first.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down a .5 lb of N yesterday and watered it in after about 1.5 hrs.

Tried PGR for the first time today. Put down .2oz/1000 with 2 oz of Main Event and 10oz of 20-20-20. Also added 1oz of Bifen as well.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Put down second app of PGR yesterday. No bronzing from the first app so put down .4oz this time.

Today put down .5oz/1000 of Isoxaben and .3oz of Prodiamine and 14ml of Pennant Magnum. Basically 1/3 of the yearly rate for each.

Will put down some Celsius and Certainty in a few days to knock out whatever weeds are growing.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Well we got 5" of rain overnight. Hopefully that did not wash everything away.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Back is out, so did not do much. Did a little edging and used the sprigs to try to fill in a spot that keeps bugging me. We will see if sprigs that are under regulation grow better?


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Applied PreEM. 1/3 yearly does of Prodiamine and Gallery. For the sections where I had not done it put down Pennant Magnum. 

Going to fertilize this week, then do some spot spraying. Have some pressure from spurge and just a little bit of sedge coming in. 

Also pulled a big root from the ficus hedge in the section that was not growing in well. Guessing that had a lot to do with it.


----------

